# URL Änderung mit mod_rewrite



## d4k4 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

folgendes: ich leite in meiner index.php, wenn eine bestimmte URL eingegeben wurde, auf ein Unterverzeichnis. Die URL dieses Unterverzeichnes ist aber zu lang. Wie kann ich den Namen z.B. http://www.test.de/verzeichnis/andereindex.php in http://www.test.de/andereindex.php verwandeln. mod_rewrite ist aktiviert, aber irgendwie durchschaue ich nicht, was für Befehle ich nutzen muss.


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2008)

Für sämtliche Anfragen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !^verzeichnis/ /verzeichnis%{REQUEST_URI} [L]
```
Oder für nur bestimmte Anfragen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^foo$ /verzeichnis/foo [L]
RewriteRule ^bar$ /verzeichnis/bar [L]
```


----------



## d4k4 (2. Juni 2008)

Danke, aber wenn ich


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !^verzeichnis/ /verzeichnis%{REQUEST_URI} [L]
```

benutzte, dann leitet er mir auch die ursprüngliche URL also auch http://www.test.de auf das Unterverzeichnis. Das soll aber nicht sein.


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2008)

Dann nimm doch einfach meinen zweiten Vorschlag.


----------

